# quilt design ?



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

my son is a fireman and I'm making him a quilt for his wedding. It's a log cabin with the dark side being black, and the bright side being bright reds, oranges, and yellows. i'm doing it in the barn raising design. I have lots of 2 inch strips left over and I was thinking of doing something else for his firedept.'s fundraiser, but am not sure what else I could do. I was thinking maybe a trip around the world, but the only patterns I find call for only 6 colors, I have 8 counting the black

Any sugestions would be appreciated. I don't know how to post a pic and the post that says how to post pics is locked so I'm lost there too. lol

Both of these quilts would have to be done by mid June. I only have 10 more blocks to do for the first log cabin quilt. thanks Gail


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

How about a Bargello? It would look great in those colors, and is pretty easy to do, especially if you have the strips cut already.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You can use as many colors as you want. You could also do it in six and add a border.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

The easiest and quickest would be a rail fence. There's also the 1600" [ame]http://youtu.be/EomX7t7to_o[/ame]. Then there's also variations of brick style quilts brick quilt pattern - Google Search.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Do you have enough for the "jelly roll" 1600 quilt? I have never bought a jelly roll but have made a couple similar ones w/added touches. The other idea would be a rail fence.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

How about a heartstring type quilt. Sew your strips on a diagonal. I'll post a pic of onewhat I'm talking about tomorrow when I'm on the laptop. I don't think it would be too difficult to figure out the TAW with 8 colors. The pattern I have you make a "tube" out of the strips, then cut that into strips, then just rip the seam apart where the chart tells you to. You would juat add 2 strips to the sequince. 











I'm really tired so I'm sorry if none of that made sense!
G'night
Heidi


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Chinese coins
Trip around the world
Rail Fence
Depression blocks


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Your "heartstring" quilt is so beautiful, Horsemom!


----------



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

yes I agree the pic is beautiful. I did two of the jellyroll and then sewed them together it fits perfectly over the top of a full size bed. So, I have to come up with something along the edges. I even have enough strips that I can do two more jellyrolls. I think they will make baby quilts for future grandbabies. lol


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Island of Blueb said:


> Your "heartstring" quilt is so beautiful, Horsemom!


Thank you! It was a baby gift for a friend at work. It almost didn't get gifted I liked it so well!
Heidi


----------

